# Just got neutered



## Graciep0o

So we just brough Oliver home from the vet after being neutered and its breaking my heart. He's got the collar on because he loves to lick, but he keeps bumping into things. He's also extra whiny and got a pathetic look on his face. We're suppose to monitor his wound and might be able to take off the collar later on this week. Anyone have advice on what to expect for the next couple of days? I'm anticipating not getting much sleep tonight.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter slept the first night without problems. Then next day was a little slow...if he got a little sore, he got some pain pills. I think I ended up giving Dexter only two pain pills. By the 3rd day, Dexter was as good as new. 

I did have to watch him though especially when he got too interested in the stitch area. A few "Eth, Eth" solved the problem and take the attention some where else.


----------



## SnickersDad

Keep us informed of how he's doing please! We'll be taking Snickers in toward the end of the month for her spaying. We're nervous too!

All of our cats were spayed / neutered and none of them had any problems - they were SO easy -- but they weren't puppies!

Jim and Lynda and the P&P machine.


----------



## mintchip

Get well soon Oliver!


----------



## Graciep0o

We got some Metacam, but no pain meds. He had some mucusy diarrhea earlier but kept down his dinner. We're trying to figure out where he should sleep tonight because he'll probably be really uncomfortable in his crate with his cone on. I put his baby blanket on the floor so hopefully he'll stay put on it tonight.


----------



## brookeandcolby

Have you heard of the onesie idea? A lot of people put their dog in a baby onesie after spay/neuter so that they don't have to wear a cone. Thats what we did and it worked out pretty well. He didn't like it much but I kept assuring him that it was way better than a cone! He was very lathargic after the meds wore off the first day but after that he didnt seem to be too affected and acted pretty much as usual and ate as usual too.


----------



## Graciep0o

His energy is fine today, ate normally, pooped normally (although it was kinda soft). The only thing is that he keeps trying to go for his area and trying to take off his collar. That made for a pretty sleepless night last night. I'm trying to visualize the onesie and how that would work. Don't the snaps pretty much go right over where his incisions are? Or do we get one that isn't so tight? What if he licks through the fabric? Also, what if he has to poop or pee? If anyone has pictures of this, please share.


----------



## krandall

You put the onesie on backwards, so it snaps around his tail. (leave a snap or tow open for that. Get one that is SLIGHTLY loose, so it isn't pulling on him (you can't go by weight, as I found. The first ones I got, based on Kodi's weight, were WAY too small) 

Even if they lick, with the onesie on they can't irritate the skin or, worse, get the stitches out.

You do have to unsnap it and fold it forward for them to potty, but since they are supposed to be supervised and on a leash for the first week, that's not a problem to keep track of.


----------



## brookeandcolby

The onesie goes on backwards and you snap the two outside snaps only so that his tail goes through the middle. You have to unsnap it and roll it up when he has to go potty and then snap it back up when he is done. We got size 24months and Colby weighed about 13 lbs. We got a 5-pack at babies r us and actually used 4 of them and did have to wash them cause he tends to piddle when he gets excited. We didnt have a problem with him trying to lick through the fabric but we did try to keep a fairly close eye on him.


----------



## Graciep0o

Just bought the onesies and will put it on him after is post dinner poop. We'll see how this goes, if it doesn't work, then its back to the collar. Poor baby...


----------



## Graciep0o

I might be speaking too soon, but the onesie is working! (knock on wood) He doesn't even seem to realize it's on. The only downside is that he's been full of energy since we took off the cone. It's been hard to reign him in. He seems to think he's all better.


----------



## ls-indy

We used a onesie on both Daisy and Beau, but still put a cone device on at night when we weren't watching them. We found inflatable cones that look like a donut that were more comfortable (at Petco). The couldn't get to the stitches - and basically rested their head on the donut to sleep. Plus - they could see better!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Loved the inflatable collar! So much better than the cone and I wish the vets would tell people about these instead of the cone of shame.

Metacam is also an anti-inflammatory so use it as the vet recommends and it can help speed healing.


----------



## Graciep0o

So far so good with just the onesie. He doesn't seem to be bothering his wound, probably because he can't really see it. He also looks so darn cute in it. Only thing is that we had a poop accident this morning. He normally only goes twice a day so we thought he was good after his morning poop. Little did he know that he had to go again a few hours later. Good thing the onesie was on otherwise it would have been a huge mess in our bedroom. 

We've been giving him the metacam as directed and he's healing quite well. My husband says he has little raisins now, cause they're kinda purply and shriveled. Poor guy. What are they suppose to look like when they're healed?


----------



## good buddy

The purple is from the buising so will go away with healing and the empty bag should flatten out and dissappear as though it never was. I never even notice anything anymore. I'm glad to hear the onesie is helping!


----------



## brookeandcolby

The onesies are so cute! It makes them seem like a real baby! Post a pic if you can! Oliver is SO adorable! We had a couple poop accidents too...thats why I was glad I bought the 5-pack!


----------



## krandall

good buddy said:


> The purple is from the buising so will go away with healing and the empty bag should flatten out and dissappear as though it never was. I never even notice anything anymore. I'm glad to hear the onesie is helping!


Yes, the bruising on Kodi went away pretty fast. He still had a visible (though small and flacid) scrotum for quite some time after he was neutered. (had to be careful not to nick it when doing belly trims!) But I noticed just the other day that you can hardly see it any more.


----------



## Graciep0o

Here are some pictures of him yesterday in his one onesie...he looks like a baby. No accidents so far today (knock on wood again). His poop is still soft though, maybe I should try giving him a tablespoon of yogurt every day for a few days or does that get better on its own..?


----------



## Scooter's Family

It will get better, could be his system getting back to normal after the surgery. 

He looks so cute! I love seeing them wearing onesies even though I don't like the reason.


----------



## hartman studio

My vet did recommend yogurt (plain) in small quantities (tablespoon or two) after Cocotini was spayed because of the probiotics. Her favorite was the Greek Yogurt. Unfortunately, Cocotini didn't care for it. She was also on Metacam only.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, Oliver is adorable in his onesie! They are so cute in them; but, like Ann, I don't like the reason for needing them either! Wherever the onesie idea came from, I think it was genius and I'm glad I had read about it on here and knew to try it when Augie went through the neuter process.


----------



## Lilly'sMom

Lilly was spayed about a month ago. I was really nervous. She came home the same day as the spay and couldn't even keep any water down. The next morning I had a minor medical emergency myself and had to go to the emergency room in the morning. All day I was worried sick about Lilly and tried to get my husband to go check on her, but he wouldn't leave me. I had to have minor surgery. I was in the recovery room at 7:30 pm and was sure I was going to lose Lilly. She was all I could think about. I had to stay overnight, so when I finally got to my room I was soooooooo relieved to find that my dh had gone home to check on Lilly while I was in recovery and she was fine. She was a total baby for the next few days but I didn't mind.


----------

